# Antihistamines and autoimmune tests



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm getting prepared for my 2nd donor egg ivf in a few weeks. Last year I did the autoimmune blood tests and everything came back normal. Afterwards I was prescribed antihistamines for an alcohol allergy (fenofexidine and nasonex). I have been taking these daily as I'm exposed to alcohol spray in work. Am concerned if these will have changed my immune system and unsure as to whether or not to continue with these medications thro my treatment, I believe their use is contraindicated in pregnancy. Or would it be worse to be constantly sneezing all day.
Am very grateful for any advice.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sycamor,

Your medicines won't affect the results of your immune blood tests, so don't worry about that. Best to speak to your clinic about using them during treatment and potentially during pregnancy. Some antihistamines and steoid sprays are prescribed in pregnancy btu it depends on what they are used for and what the risk versus benefit is, so needs to be discussed with your clinican on an individual basis (what is right for you may not be right for someone else)

Best wishes for treatment   
Maz x


----------

